# My smoked salmon q-view



## pitrow (Dec 23, 2007)

Seems like it 'tis the season for smoked salmon q-view so here's mine.

Started off with these four pretty ladies.


Then I deboned them and prepped them for brine. They spent the night soaking up the brine and this morning I rinsed and laid them out while the smoker was warming up. All prepped and ready for smoking.



About 4 and a half hours in the smoker at 155, using hickory chips. 

Finished product, looks yummy, can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 23, 2007)

pitrow 

good looking stuff


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Dec 23, 2007)

Pitrow, man does that look good. I noticed you sliced the meat. Why is that?


----------



## morkdach (Dec 23, 2007)

that looks great i'm planning on tring some once the weather comes around these ice storms are not getting it. hard to smoke in with no power and elec smoker. howd it taste with hickory thats what i was planning on.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great PitRow!
Dibs on any leftovers.


----------



## fritz (Dec 23, 2007)

Man that looks great!! I need to start smoking some fish. Thanks for the qview, nice pics.


----------



## pitrow (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll let you know how it tastes tomorrow after my Christmas get-together! Having it all sit here and not be able to taste any of it is killing me.

Not really for any reason in particular, but it does seem to allow the brine to get into the meat easier and it seems to cook a little more evenly. Plus it gives it more surface area for the smoke to adhere to. And it seems to make it easier for people to pull off a little piece when eating it. I've only done it for the last 4 or so batches, but so far I'm liking it.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 24, 2007)

looks good what did you use for brine?


----------



## pitrow (Dec 24, 2007)

4-to-1 mix of dark brown sugar and pickling salt, with about 4 garlic cloves minced and thrown in. Simpler is better in my book. No sense in trying to overpower the taste of the smoke and the salmon with lots of other things.


----------



## pitrow (Dec 26, 2007)

Just to update. It was yummy! The fillet I kept whole was gone in less than an hour.


----------



## striding man (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks yummy! I've got a few salmon fillets in the freezer, looks like I need to get them out and try that.


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome Strider... heh  Aragorn? Anyway, head over to roll Call Forum and introduce yerself proper-like. we're kinda old fashioned 'round here... and if ya wanna know how to Q- you found the right place!


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh  and by the way... nice salmon!


----------



## fla-gypsy (Dec 29, 2007)

That was some great looking smoked fish


----------



## bbqpitstop (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks soooo good...........I've done my salmon with just a little of my rib rub.............I love a little sugar on everything and it worked well.....

All I can say is do it again and invite me over next time.


----------



## duffygould (Jan 25, 2008)

man that looks good! Wife's birthday coming up and I've been thinking about smoking her some salmon, she just loves that stuff.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks good PitRow.  Hope to do some Salmon next week.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 25, 2008)

PitRow, you've have stimulated my taste buds... and I happen to have some salmon, my good!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 25, 2008)

I am not big on salmon but that looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm just a relative newbie at smoking meat, but have been dieing to try some salmon fillets.  You have given me the proper motivation!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, those look good. I can't wait for spring to get here and get to some carp fishing! Hey don't wringle your nose up, a well prepared carp tastes as good if not better than salmon in my book! Just use a nice 3 pounder as the bigger ones get a bit mushy.


----------



## funh2o (Feb 2, 2008)

Pitrow....that sure is some good looking salmon. I'm hoping to catch some this coming June and try it.  I have done Lake Trout before on a ECB and it turned out pretty good. I'm anxious to try some salmon because they have less oil than the Lakers.

Nice Job  

Steve


----------



## heapomeat (Feb 6, 2008)

no offense, sorry if you take it that way...........but......

that long of a brine is overkill on salmon, alot of people try to over salt / over brine a thin little piece of fish.

Just from your photos, looks like the outside of the fish is a bit dried out, once again no offense.

All depends on your final product, some salmon jerky is great, squaw candy is what it's called. I brine my smoked salmon 15 minutes to 30 minutes, an hour max, if you do it over night and with tons of onion/garlic/pepper in the brine is just overkill that "IMHO" ruins the fish. Been there over done that.......tread light, don't get an overly heavy hand on the brine or seasoning.

I'll post some photos soon to show you what I mean, and what I do.

I'm always open to new ideas, but just IMHO a brine that long will almost pickle and over cure the fish.


----------



## pitrow (Feb 6, 2008)

to each his own I guess. Mine turns out exactly the way I like it.

BTW, no offense taken.


----------



## kookie (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking salmon and I am not a fish person. 

Good job as long as you like it thats all that matters...

Everyone has their own tastes and likes.......

Kookie


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks awsome to me!! How do you know when its done?


----------



## pitrow (Feb 15, 2008)

For me it's mostly a look and feel kinda thing. When it looks about done (hard to define, but after so many years doing it I can get pretty close) a poke with a finger on the thickest part will tell if it's done or not. If it's soft and spongy it's not done yet. 

Keep in mind, I'm going more for the "salmon jerky" than a cooked salmon.


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Right on, that best decribes the smoked fish that I have had. I will try it myself soon!


----------

